# Skill anleitung



## Kumho-Azshara (21. August 2007)

Hat evtl. wer nen tip oder ne seite wo steht welche mads man brauch um von 0-375 zu skillen oder ne anleitung wie ich am besten denn beruf skille


----------



## Isegrim (21. August 2007)

There you go: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...26836&sid=3


----------



## Genomchen (4. September 2007)

Danke Isegrim, is eine Top-Hilfe^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. September 2007)

Ist ein Sticky wert, denke ich. Sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Naff2 (14. September 2007)

und wie komm ich von 350 auf 360, weil ja ab da die rezepte für Ringe benutztbar sind und sich das ja nochmal lohnt !?

gelbes zeugs zaubern oder hoffen das man ab und zu mal wem heilung auf waffe/handschuhe hauen darf ??


----------

